
5 Common Mistakes in Building a Paywall, Explained by Example - quickthrower2
https://medium.com/@klyburke/5-common-mistakes-in-building-a-paywall-explained-by-example-4573f2c60af
======
Cypher
Biggest mistake is to make buzz feed articles that people spam all over hacker
news so we end up black listing them.

